# Froglets!



## LexisaurusRex (Aug 8, 2013)

What have you got growing? 
Im interested to see what different species look like at first. (tads about to come out of water and newly morphed) Ive been reading up on color/pattern changes as certain species age. It's fascinating how much they change in such a short amount of time! 
Plus little froglets are so adorable.... 

Here's the newest member to the jungle that is taking over my apartment... 
My (hopefully female! We can only wish...) 
Patricia about a week and a half out of water. 








When it was about to morph out 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## ssdart (Jun 4, 2011)

Congrats! It's looking nice


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

Here are a couple pics of some R. variabilis 'highland'...


----------



## LexisaurusRex (Aug 8, 2013)

Gorgeous! I know most people dream of having histos or something bad ass and expensive but I would die to have some highland variabilis...... Lucky duck! One if the pretties frogs in my book. Just need some more experience before I get them haha and more apartment square footage  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Bugboy99 (Sep 18, 2013)

Are you only interested in dart frogs, and frogs in the pet trade? Or, would you like me to post photos of some of the froglets that I've raised that are native to South Africa? Frog season's just getting started here, so there's the possibility of many species yet to come...


----------



## LexisaurusRex (Aug 8, 2013)

Bugboy99 said:


> Are you only interested in dart frogs, and frogs in the pet trade? Or, would you like me to post photos of some of the froglets that I've raised that are native to South Africa? Frog season's just getting started here, so there's the possibility of many species yet to come...


I say go for it! I've started looking into other frogs as well and they're all fascinating. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Bugboy99 (Sep 18, 2013)

Great! I'll post some photos as soon as I get around to it.


----------



## marylanddartfrog (Jun 6, 2011)

Byh pics....


----------



## marylanddartfrog (Jun 6, 2011)

Here is another byh


----------



## marylanddartfrog (Jun 6, 2011)

P vittatus pic


----------



## marylanddartfrog (Jun 6, 2011)

Pics of a few azureus .


----------



## marylanddartfrog (Jun 6, 2011)

Sorry did not load.


----------



## LizardLicker (Aug 17, 2012)

Here is one of my orange bicolor froglets. I have 6 out of the water now and several more tads. 

Some come out with more of a yellow stripe and some are a brighter orange. It's pretty subtle in adults though unless you supplement. 

This is a photo I used in another thread. Unfortunately, this little guy has a deformed leg, but it is still getting around ok.


----------



## LexisaurusRex (Aug 8, 2013)

The bicolors start out with a black stripe on the back? Bad ass!

I have a luec with a messed up leg that's been getting around fine for about two months if not longer (don't know how long or if it was from the precious owner)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Gocubs (Apr 23, 2012)

Tarapoto with dad watching me


----------



## LizardLicker (Aug 17, 2012)

LexiandScott said:


> The bicolors start out with a black stripe on the back? Bad ass!
> 
> I have a luec with a messed up leg that's been getting around fine for about two months if not longer (don't know how long or if it was from the precious owner)
> 
> ...


Yes, their bodies are mostly black except for the colored stripe around their head. I think terribilis froglets look similar with the black bodies as well.


----------



## LexisaurusRex (Aug 8, 2013)

Oh really? That's awesome the color changes are crazy in juvis and adults. I want to see some auratus changes I hear they change color along with the typical pattern changes? As well as tricolors? I have no idea though lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

LizardLicker said:


> Yes, their bodies are mostly black except for the colored stripe around their head. I think terribilis froglets look similar with the black bodies as well.


All Phyllobates sp. have a similar pattern when they come out of the water.


----------



## LexisaurusRex (Aug 8, 2013)

Good to know  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## LexisaurusRex (Aug 8, 2013)

Here's a clear shot of him. What's the white blob things on his wrists? Is that normal? I've noticed it since he was a tadpole but I thought the color would fill in by now. 









Edit: it's on both sides only on the front limbs

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

LexiandScott said:


> Here's a clear shot of him. What's the white blob things on his wrists? Is that normal? I've noticed it since he was a tadpole but I thought the color would fill in by now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most patricia have light colored "wristbands", its a genetic trait.


----------



## LexisaurusRex (Aug 8, 2013)

Oh awesome I tried searching it but couldn't find much online. Thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## LexisaurusRex (Aug 8, 2013)

Luec tad! Front legs are going to pop any day now! With a light source underneath you can perfectly see his arms curled up in the sacks. Neat! 
Saddly, I broke my computer screen so I can't unload pictures from my camera. Have to settle with an iPhone camera until I can afford to have it fixed...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Bugboy99 (Sep 18, 2013)

Hello all,

I apologize for not having posted the photos yet. Unfortunately, I haven't had the opportunity to use the internet on a computer yet. Also, the legislation in our area has just been changed, and it is no longer legal to keep native amphibians. Please accept my most sincere apologies.


----------



## dgibbons1 (Jul 25, 2013)

Heres the next phase of a leuc tad just popped his front legs!


----------



## tongo (Jul 29, 2007)

hi all my newest tad!


----------



## dgibbons1 (Jul 25, 2013)

tongo said:


> hi all my newest tad!


He looks like hes a frog inside the shell of a tadpole! very cool


----------



## LexisaurusRex (Aug 8, 2013)

We haven't had a lot of time to post recently so here's an update! 

We have 3 yellow galacts that came out of the water on Halloween! They were huge! They came out bigger than my few week old pat froglet. 

































Here is the galacts 18" cube Exo terra I just finished for them! 








We also had a pat come out of the water a few weeks ago. 

Here's how he/she is doing 









The luec also made it out safe and sound and getting big!







he was a few days out here and already conquering his kingdom!







here he is now 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## dartfrogs4life (Jan 30, 2013)

What do you feed your Vitattus froglets? My froglets just absorbed their tails and i put in springtails but i am not sure if they are eating them. I don't want them to die they are my first that i got to survive through their egg stage.


----------

